# Clivia seeds??



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have any interest in some Clivia seeds? They are a shame to go in the trash. I have 3 plants and 2 have pollinated seed pods that will be ripe soon. they are the the easiest plant to grow, but i started a seedling last year and it is growing strong in a 2" pot with 3 leaves about 3/4" across. The orange bloom I have 6-7 pods and each pod has 2-3 seeds. The salmon plant has just one pod but. 

If anyone is interestid PM me through here. Id ask that you to cover the shipping/packaging for the seeds

http://www.shieldsgardens.com/info/CliviaCare.html

http://www.shieldsgardens.com/Clivia/PriceList.html


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason,
I'd love to have some Clivia seeds from both plants. Will you bring them to Scranton this weekend?
See you there,

Tom


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

Ill see you Sunday......Only one plant is ripe not though...


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Going to be in York in March? 

-Brian


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Probally but just for Friday, Another wedding on Sat..argh 7 this year.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*Clivia is an elegant, imposing winter bloomer* 

Clivia miniata is a wonderful flowering plant. Elegant and imposing, it’s easier to grow than an orchid and more unusual than an amaryllis or a Christmas cactus. When given a month of cool night temperatures in autumn, followed by a six-to-eight-week rest period with very little water, a clivia plant will produce dense clusters of orange, lilylike flowers. Equally important, the straplike, dark evergreen leaves are virtually blemish free, making clivia an attractive foliage plant, even when not in bloom. 

Chicago Botanic Garden


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

If love a minature one, mine are not. between 2-3' tall


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jason, 
I put the seeds in a container on wet paper towel as you explained and now am waiting for Ma Nature's action. 
Best, 
Tom


----------

